# I'm unsure if I should be offended or not



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Not sure if this is the place to post this but here I go. My wife enjoys groping my pectorals. Its annoying how often she likes to grab poke hold or squeeze them. Especially when she goes after my nippies.
Is this a common trait among women?

I don't have much experience in the women area. I got married when I was 24. My wife is the only woman I've been personal or physical in every aspect with. Just wondering if this is abnormal behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittiebee (Jan 11, 2014)

talk to each other... tell each other what you like and obviously don't like


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A wife still sexually attracted to her husband? Yeah, that's pretty freaky. You need to put a stop to that. Would you prefer her groping some other guy's pecs? Why not just enjoy the rare miracle that's happening at your house?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

It's totally natural, why would you be offended?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> A wife still sexually attracted to her husband? Yeah, that's pretty freaky. You need to put a stop to that. Would you prefer her groping some other guy's pecs? Why not just enjoy the rare miracle that's happening at your house?


I don't think it has anything to do with sexual attraction. Intercourse happens on average once a month. I am always the initiator. Not to say that I only try once a month but that is my success rate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> It's totally natural, why would you be offended?


I just find it odd she is focused on just one part of my body
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe she's trying to get a reaction out of you.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

somethingelse said:


> Maybe she's trying to get a reaction out of you.


I thought that too. Even without a reaction she still cuddles with them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

how often does she "cuddle" with them?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

somethingelse said:


> how often does she "cuddle" with them?


whenever we lie with each other
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

She may just be really into pecs (we all have out fav body part), if it bugs you a lot maybe have a talk with her but it sounds like she just really likes your pecs.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> She may just be really into pecs (we all have out fav body part), if it bugs you a lot maybe have a talk with her but it sounds like she just really likes your pecs.


I just wanted to get other women's point of view. I don't feel my pecs are anything special. But I haven't really gone out of my way to compare them to other mens. I think a men would find it weird if I started staring at their chest with an inquisitive look on my face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I would think she's trying to get your attention. Maybe she's cuing you to give HER some attention if you know what I mean


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Cloaked said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with sexual attraction. Intercourse happens on average once a month. I am always the initiator. Not to say that I only try once a month but that is my success rate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dogs don't drive but they still like to chase cars.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I love my hb's pecks and when we cuddle in bed I like to rub them. But we also have sex a lot more than once a month.....I think it's an affection thing, but for women that doesn't necessarily translate to sex. She has a lot of affection for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Based on your post history, you should be offended. You wrote your wife cheated, is unremorseful about it, and is making excuses not to do what you want her to do to help you heal.

If my wife was doing the above and then moving in for cuddle time with any part of my body, she'd be on the receiving end of a cattle prod.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Next time she is doing that tell her how horny that makes you and try to bed her.


Lol!!
"...Don't make me horny. You wouldn't like me when I'm horny!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Convection said:


> Based on your post history, you should be offended. You wrote your wife cheated, is unremorseful about it, and is making excuses not to do what you want her to do to help you heal.
> 
> If my wife was doing the above and then moving in for cuddle time with any part of my body, she'd be on the receiving end of a cattle prod.


we are not living with one another right now. I know I've done some things wrong. I don't know what to think of her actions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post this but here I go. My wife enjoys groping my pectorals. Its annoying how often she likes to grab poke hold or squeeze them. Especially when she goes after my nippies.
> Is this a common trait among women?
> 
> I don't have much experience in the women area. I got married when I was 24. My wife is the only woman I've been personal or physical in every aspect with. Just wondering if this is abnormal behavior.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Certainly not unusual in my marriage.

It turns her on to turn me on by playing, pinching, sucking etc.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Kind of sounds like she's marking her territory. 

When I first read your post it seemed a little off but I couldn't identify what exactly was off about it. But then I read Convections post and it came to me. She sees you as her property, thus she doesn't respect your personal space. If you have ever given even a subtle indication that this bothers you, yet she continues, your wife is essentially saying that you belong to her. Note that this is very different from "we belong to each other" or "we belong together."


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Find a way to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Kind of sounds like she's marking her territory.
> 
> When I first read your post it seemed a little off but I couldn't identify what exactly was off about it. But then I read Convections post and it came to me. She sees you as her property, thus she doesn't respect your personal space. If you have ever given even a subtle indication that this bothers you, yet she continues, your wife is essentially saying that you belong to her. Note that this is very different from "we belong to each other" or "we belong together."


this one makes sense. Really interesting


----------

